# gaming monitor bis 150 euro



## finnninjator (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum!

da ich mir am ende des monats einen neuen desktop pc kaufe , muss auch ein neuer monitor her.


der monitor muss zum gaming geeignet sein, fhd haben ,24 zoll,und eine möglichst geringe reaktionszeit haben,halt ein gaming monitor.


preis: bis 150 euro


Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Nikmido (6. Juni 2016)

Also sehr viel Auswahl wirst du in dem Preisgebiet natürlich nicht haben, aber ich glaube, dass du mit dem LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich sehr viel für dein Geld bekommst.

Ganz knapp über den 150€ liegt der BenQ EW2440L Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich, den ich selber hier stehen habe und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Was Bildqualität in FHD und 60Hz betrifft, gehört dieser meiner Meinung nach zu den besten. Zum Spielen auch gut geeignet, aber natürlich ist es kein 144Hz Monitor


----------



## finnninjator (6. Juni 2016)

danke!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2016)

Nikmido schrieb:


> Also sehr viel Auswahl wirst du in dem Preisgebiet natürlich nicht haben, aber ich glaube, dass du mit dem LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich sehr viel für dein Geld bekommst.
> 
> Ganz knapp über den 150€ liegt der BenQ EW2440L Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich, den ich selber hier stehen habe und bin absolut zufrieden damit. Was Bildqualität in FHD und 60Hz betrifft, gehört dieser meiner Meinung nach zu den besten. Zum Spielen auch gut geeignet, aber natürlich ist es kein 144Hz Monitor


Ähmm, ich weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier in D kostet der EW2440L knapp 190€.
Das ist deutlich über 150€.
Der LG ist für den momentanen Preis eigentlich unschlagbar.


----------



## finnninjator (6. Juni 2016)

was sgt ihr zu denen:

LG Electronics 24MB35PY-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




gut zum zocken von aktuellen online games wie star wars battlefront geeignet?


die haben halt eine 5 ms reaktionszeit.ist das schlimm zum zocken?


danke!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2016)

Nein, das passt bei 60Hz.
Der MB56HQ wurde dir ja schon vorgeschlagen und wie schon gesagt, für 110€ ist der eigentlich unschlagbar.


----------



## Nikmido (6. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ähmm, ich weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber hier in D kostet der EW2440L knapp 190€.
> Das ist deutlich über 150€.



Ups, hab nicht auf die Länder geachtet, kostet bei uns in Ö 180€. Wenn man 30-40€ mehr auftreiben kann, sicherlich eine lohnende Investition wie ich finde. Schon alleine vom Panel her.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Juni 2016)

Also ich bevorzuge ja auch VA, aber 80€ billiger und ordentliche Ergonomie sind da schon ein Argument.


----------

